# Winter Tyres



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Need some help finding some winter tyres for my BOSS! He's got a Pug 407 and needs something for the winter in the following size 215/55 R17. The catch here is finding something at an appropriate price. He found some last week, went to buy them this week and they had increased in price by 60% over the weekend!

Any help on what and where to buy would be greatly appreciated!

Peter.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Michelin Pilot Alpin are meant to be very good, never bough winter tyres myself but the Michelins I have had have always been great.

As for where to buy I'd suggest Costco if you have a card.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

have you tried www.mytyres.co.uk? Type the tyres sizes on the homepage and select 'winter tyres' from the drop down box.

i've got the Nokian winter tyres and they seem pretty good.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

you mayt struggle winter tyres at the moment are as you know in high demand and they are putting the prices up on them, there isnt many left and a lot of the big wholessalers are waiting on more.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Tell him to







it! LOL


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I can recommend Nokian WR G2's or Vredestein Wintrac Xtremes but wherever he ends up buying them from he's gonna get violated on the price as demand is outstripping supply at the moment.

Just took a delivery and the courier had five sets of Vredesteins in the back on the van, all for different customers. 

Alex


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Got these through mytyres.co.uk for £73 each fitted.
http://www.tyremen.co.uk/snowtrac3.html

These are rated the best winter tyres out of an absolute stack.
Also, I can rate them as I've been driving through all the bad weather with them and they're great! :thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Needs a clean said:


> Tell him to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yeah give him this link:

http://tinyurl.com/3act87e


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

You're gonna pay big for them now.

Try ebay for a set of used winter tyres. Might be the most economical way.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

tomah said:


> You're gonna pay big for them now.
> 
> Why not just buy a Jeep like that nice chap Cueball?


EFA...

eh, eh.......


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> EFA...
> 
> eh, eh.......


lol...I'm tryin tae drap it before ye get scunnered wae it!



P.S. It's a good point, though. OP should consider it


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

killash said:


> LOL yeah give him this link:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3act87e


Lovin that!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

Dunlop SP WINTER SPORT 3D 
One of the best IMO.

I know what I'm talking about, as I live in Poland and belive me we've got worse winters than you guys. (lived in UK 4 yrs. so I can say that)


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> I can recommend Nokian WR G2's or Vredestein Wintrac Xtremes but wherever he ends up buying them from he's gonna get violated on the price as demand is outstripping supply at the moment.
> 
> Just took a delivery and the courier had five sets of Vredesteins in the back on the van, all for different customers.
> 
> Alex


+1 for Vredestein Wintrac Xtremes..


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

Any suggestions as to where can you buy winter tyres in a 205/45/17 size? Only ones I can find are "Nankang Snow SV-2" from mytyres.co.uk.


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> I can recommend Nokian WR G2's or Vredestein Wintrac Xtremes but wherever he ends up buying them from he's gonna get violated on the price as demand is outstripping supply at the moment.
> 
> Just took a delivery and the courier had five sets of Vredesteins in the back on the van, all for different customers.
> 
> Alex


I can vouch for this!!

Spent a whole day yesterday looking for winter tyres for my Focus RS - prices have rocketed in the last 10 days or so. An example of this was the Vredestein's going from £130 - £210!!

I went for the Nokian's in the end, get good reviews and they were available - stocks are running out the doors at the moment and places can't get hold of them. The reason for this is that most, if not all winter tyres are made in Europe where there is greater demand so they keep stocks for themselves.

You may get some but hurry as prices are rocketing on the limited supplies they have - prices rose on MyTyres as I was buying mine!


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

Millz said:


> Any suggestions as to where can you buy winter tyres in a 205/45/17 size? Only ones I can find are "Nankang Snow SV-2" from mytyres.co.uk.


mate iv been looking for some winter rubber for my ep3 in that size and 215/40/17. it just aint happening. you can get 205/55/17 i think. but other than that its dropping down an inch in wheel diameter and going for 205/55/16 i think. loads at that size.

civic sport alloy wheels might be good for those tyres. unless you can find steelies that fit over the front brakes. :thumb:


----------



## KeithB (Nov 23, 2010)

As the other posters have said, I think is going to be struggle to get any tyres at this point, particularly in the size for the 407. I had one once and I think the tyre fitter told me they were a wierd size - that only fitted that madel???

Anyway if it helps anyone else I managed to get winter tyres from Pneus Online recently when no-one else had anything. Just looked now but they only have Hankook in the size for the Pug. Service was 5 days and flawless. Ended up with Nokian for the E39 5 series and Dunlop SP Winter Sports for the E91 3 series. Well worth the brass!!

Keith


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

look for goodyear ultragrip 7+, i have them and they're fantastic don't know what's price for them in UK though...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Had ultragrip 7's on my connect they were quite honestly bloody fantastic.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Why not keep what you have and slip some snow socks over for the few times you genuinely need them; and yes i live in Scotland, and have not had to put them on too much too far:thumb:


----------



## StuBoy (Oct 20, 2008)

Try www.reifen.com

They are the parent of mytyres.co.uk.

They are based in Germany, but deliver to UK for 4 Euoros per tyre.

If they still have the stock, they are typically the cheapest you'll get.

Stu.


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

Just an update for those still looking - the Nokian WR G2's are fantastic!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

renny said:


> Just an update for those still looking - the Nokian WR G2's are fantastic!


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

renny said:


> Just an update for those still looking - the Nokian WR G2's are fantastic!


+2

Just been out in 3-4 inches of frsh snow and found them to be Fantastic!


----------



## lmorris (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all not wanting to sound smug :lol: but the best and cheapest time to buy winter tyres is in June, July, August. I Brought 4 in August for my Freelander 2 from my tyres for £107 each, they no longer have them in stock but when they did they went up to £257 each for the same tyre. 
Don't leave it till the last minute next year:thumb:


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

I would recommend dunlop graspic ds-2. Incredible tyres :doublesho


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

No chance of gettin any winter tires now


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

lmorris said:


> Hi all not wanting to sound smug :lol: but the best and cheapest time to buy winter tyres is in June, July, August. I Brought 4 in August for my Freelander 2 from my tyres for £107 each, they no longer have them in stock but when they did they went up to £257 each for the same tyre.
> Don't leave it till the last minute next year:thumb:


not necessarily, I looked at the nokians in 235/40/18 around the end of august and they were £151 each, 3 weeks ago they were £115 and then a few days after went to £165 then £210 then I think they went to £235 :lol: and now they have gone off mytyres

funny they are only 200e on that http://www.reifen.com site that someone posted, not bad if they shio for only 4e, actually looking at how bad the pound is against the euro its still not a good price


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

That site does vrederstein snowtrac 3for 251 euros delivered. Thats decent (obviously thats my size of tyre). Wondering if its worth it still lol


----------

